# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  σταθεροποιηση τασης

## takis365

γεια σας 
ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να σταθεροποιησω μια ταση 400ν αλλα οχι με 
σκετες zener επειδη το φορτιο δεν ειναι σταθερο.
ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον

----------


## Νίκ.

Φίλε μου υπάρχουνε τρόποι με τρανζίστορ αλλά και με fet για σταθεροποιηση.
Αυτό είναι ένα απλό σχέδιο αλλά κάνει την δουλειά άριστα.Υπάρχουνε και πιο πολύπλοκα...

----------


## KOKAR

βαλε το TL783, διαφορα δυναμικου μεταξυ in-out 125v και max 700mA
αν ψάξεις στο φόρουμ θα βρεις και το κύκλωμα

----------


## KOKAR

δες και *εδώ*

----------


## KOKAR

το βρήκα...

----------


## thanasis 1

Ας υποθεσουμε πως εχω ενα φωτοβολταικο πανελ με τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα :

*Pn (W)*
15

*Vn (V)*
12

*Vpmax (V)*
17

*Ipmax (A)*
0,88

*Voc (V)*
21,5

*Isc (A)*
0,98



και θελω να τροφοδοτησω κατευθειαν ενα κυκλωμα που λειτουργει στα 5 βολτ.Θα μπορουσα να συνδεσω κατευθειαν το φ/π σε εναν σταθεροποιητη 78l05 ωστε να παρω στην εξοδο τα 5 βολτ που θελω???Αυτο θα ηταν λαθος??

----------


## thanasis 1

Καποιος που να μπορει να βοηθησει?? :Smile:

----------


## katmadas

> Καποιος που να μπορει να βοηθησει??



Ναι θα ηταν....
Βαλε μια μπαταρια για να την φορτιζεις με το πανελ και μετα την μπαταρια κανε οτι θελεις...
Αυτο που λες το κανουν μονο οι κινεζοι........... :Lol:

----------


## thanasis 1

Εγω σε κυκλωμα φορτιστη εννοω οτι θα το συνδεσω ωστε να μου φορτιζει την μπαταρια και επειδη θελω να το σταθεροποιησω στα 12 βολτ μπορω να το συνδεσω ή οχι στον σταθεροποιητη?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρξει προβλημα με τοσο ρευμα που θα περνα απο τον σταθεροποιητη??

----------


## katmadas

Μπορεις αλλα θα εχεις απολιες πραγμα που ειναι απαγορευτικο για τις ανανεωσιμες πηγες ενεργειας.
Θα χανεις περιπου 6 βατ σε θερμοτητα...
Βλακεια δεν ειναι?
Χρησιμοποιησε παλμοτροφοδοτικο καλυτερα....πχ lm2576-5

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ας υποθεσουμε πως εχω ενα φωτοβολταικο πανελ με τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα :
> 
> *Pn (W)*
> 15
> 
> *Vn (V)*
> 12
> 
> *Vpmax (V)*
> ...




 Θανάση θα ήταν λάθος γιατί το LM78xx κάνου γραμμική σταθεροποίηση τάσης. Δηλαδή, αν το φορτίο σου τραβάει 0.5Α στα 5V, χρειάζεσαι 2.5W. Με το LM78L05 τραβάς 0.5Α απο τα 12V που βγάζει το Φ/Β. Δηλαδή συνολοκή κατανάλωση περίπυ 6W απο τα οποία τα 3.5W τα πετάς. Πιο σωστό θα ήταν να βάλεις ένα switching τροφοδοτικό, οπότε μειώνεις ΠΟΛΥ την σπατάλη ενέργειας.

----------


## thanasis 1

> Μπορεις αλλα θα εχεις απολιες πραγμα που ειναι απαγορευτικο για τις ανανεωσιμες πηγες ενεργειας.
> Θα χανεις περιπου 6 βατ σε θερμοτητα...
> Βλακεια δεν ειναι?
> Χρησιμοποιησε παλμοτροφοδοτικο καλυτερα....πχ lm2576-5



Εχεις/τε να προτεινεις/τε καποιο σχεδιο??
Εψαξα στον φιλο μας τον google αλλα ειχε παρα πολλα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εχεις/τε να προτεινεις/τε καποιο σχεδιο??
> Εψαξα στον φιλο μας τον google αλλα ειχε παρα πολλα.



To lm2576-5 που σου πρότεινε ο Φάνης, δεν σου κάνει ??
 Με 2-3 εξαρτηματάκια τελείωσες. Η μπορείσ να το πάρεις ετοιμο μονταρισμένο απο το ebay αν δεν θες να ασχοληθείς.....

----------


## katmadas

κανε αυτο δοκιμασμνενο και αξιοοπιστο.....
lm2576_5v_3a_switching_supply.jpg

----------


## thanasis 1

Μολις τωρα αυτο θα ανεβαζα με προλαβες.
εγω θα χρησιμοποιησω τελικα το LM2576-12,το ρευμα εξοδου πως μπορω να το ρυθμησω 20mA περιπου??

----------


## katmadas

> Μολις τωρα αυτο θα ανεβαζα με προλαβες.
> εγω θα χρησιμοποιησω τελικα το LM2576-12,το ρευμα εξοδου πως μπορω να το ρυθμησω 20mA περιπου??



Θαναση δεν γινεται δουλεια ετσι.......
Δωσε το κυκλωμα που θες να τροφοδοτησεις.........και τα λεμε......

----------

